# Fontaine de Vaucluse



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to go on so, but, has anyone parked at the 'Big' car park in *Fontaine de Vaucluse *(with the toilet emptying facilities) within the last 4 months? I would like to know what the new payment regulations are -concerning the introduction of the new barrier system- for parking overnight.

Thank you,
Texas


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

Hi Texas, we spend a night in Fontaine de Vaucluse last week. The barrier had been open at this time and there had been no one to collect money and there had been no automatic payment - only the sign "3 euro". That´s all I can say about the spot.
But - there had been snow an some some old buildings in the "center" of Fontaine are destroyed to rebuild.
Greetings Franz Peter


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Franz Peter, I was beginning to suspect that no-one had visited 'Fontaine de Vaucluse'.

The old buildings you speak of, are the remains of a huge mill complex. This was demolished (apart from the listed main block) 4 years ago.

The charge of 3 euros is the same as previous years...that is refreshing to know.

Perhaps you were not charged because you visited 'out of season'? I hope you had an enjoyable time during your visit.

Once again thank you for taking the trouble to reply to my query.

Texas


----------

